

CoffeeScript Protips - jdiaz5513
https://medium.com/engineering-workzeit/2847c36c19ba

======
ilaksh
I agree with almost all of this. One thing I think that a lot of CoffeeScript
developers are not aware of and could benefit from greatly is ToffeeScript
which eliminates callbacks in most circumstances.

~~~
jdiaz5513
You're right, I was not aware of it. That's nifty! Not sure if it hurts
readability or debugging though... it makes it a lot less obvious that you're
using a callback.

